# What car would Composers have had



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hypothetical Question. If the cars of today were around during baroque, classical, romantic eras etc, what type of car do you think the composers would have driven?

Thinking

Mozart. Rolls Royce
Schumanns. A basic family car


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Erik Satie. K-Car.
Richard Strauss. Stretch-limo (his chauffeur would have driven!)


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach would be racing around in a sexy little Porsche, while poor Mrs. Bach was stuck with driving all the kids in a big ugly passenger van!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I suspect Bartók's choice of car would have been a Prius, with his profound interest in nature.

That said, had he actually driven one, he would not be my favourite composer any longer. There's something about Prius owners........

I think it's called "smug gits"!

Janáček would have driven a Skoda Kodiaq, because he's one of the coolest dudes who ever lived. 

As would Beethoven.

Sibelius, as a Finn, would have been an exemplary rally driver, he would have been at home in Stig Blomquist's Audi Quattro.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Liszt's vehicle of choice - Corvette.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven would, perhaps, be driving a Model T Ford.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Liszt's vehicle of choice - Corvette.


After he became an abby, would he have traded it in for a Popemobile?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Mozart - Hyundai Sonata
Wagner - Kia Forte
Ravel - Honda Accent
Tchaikovsky - Kia Cadenza
Beethoven - Kia Rondo
Bach - Honda Prelude
Schoenberg - Nissan Note
Machaut - Honda Ballade
Brahms - Ford Tempo


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Room2201974 said:


> Mozart - Hyundai Sonata
> Wagner - Kia Forte
> Ravel - Honda Accent
> Tchaikovsky - Kia Cadenza
> ...


You've given these composers very ordinary vehicles.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Puccini: Alfa Romeo Giulia
Mussorgsky: Lada Niva
George Antheil: Tesla
Gustav Holst: Range Rover
Walter Piston: Dodge Ram
Aaron Copland: Ford Mustang
Stravinsky: Pontiac Firebird
Erik Satie: Citroën 2cv
Sorabji: Hindustan Ambassador
Paul Hindemith: BMW
Richard Wagner: Mercedes-Benz
Debussy: Peugeot 504
Chopin: white stretch limo
Schoenberg: 12-cylinder Audi A8


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> You've given these composers very ordinary vehicles.


Blame the international car industry for naming "ordinary" vehicles after musical terms. I assume you were expecting the BMW Chaccone?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whatever Wagner drives it would have to have a manual transmission.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Whatever Wagner drives it would have to have a manual transmission.


Right you are. Only slackers drive automatics.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not all composers would drive models that actually exist.

Brahms: Studebaker Stodge
Bartok: Jaguar Jag
Mozart: Bentley Bow ‘n Scrape
Bach: Hyundai Heavy
Beethoven: Renault Rage
Wagner: Lexus Longo
Berlioz: Dodge Druggie


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Right you are. Only slackers drive automatics.


My wife always tells me I don't know how to drive an automatic when I an driving her car with her. I can never seem to get them to shift how I want them to.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varese a Delage


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

In threads like this, I always think what Cage would've done. 

I suspect a Ford or Buick.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> In threads like this, I always think what Cage would've done.
> 
> I suspect a Ford or Buick.


And here it is, folks!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hildegard von Bingen would drive a minivan. She had all those sisters to drive around. But it would be equipped with a plow in the front to push away all those cackling priests.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> You've given these composers very ordinary vehicles.


I wish I had a Hyundai Sonata. Getting a D segment car in some countries are luxury. Lol.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Rachmaninov drove a 1910 Lorelei.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Carlos Gomes: A jaguar


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Alma Mahler. A pink Cadillac. (yes, she was a composer)
Hans Pfitzner. A very dark Volkswagen
Ross Lee Finney. A 1957 Chev


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Roger Knox said:


> Alma Mahler. A pink Cadillac. (yes, she was a composer)


Yep. And with that stuffed doll of her by Oskar Kokoschka in the passenger seat so she could drive in the HOV lane.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

And wouldn't Hindemith drive a Cardillac?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Roger Knox said:


> Alma Mahler. A pink Cadillac. (yes, she was a composer)


Mystery solved. Here she is with two fine gentlemen.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

A 2009 Hyundai Sonata would be more than enough for me. The price of it in Turkey is 32-33 times more than a monthly minumum wage. It's a 9 year old Hyundai Sonata. That really sucks. And the real problem is not buying it but being able to afford to put gasoline into it since the car has a minumum 2.0 litres engine. Gasoline is very expensive here.

I am thinking of buying 2005 Hyundai Elantra. Its price is around 20 times of monthly minumum wage.

As for the new 2018 Hyundai Elantra, its price starts with 63 times of monthly minumum wage. It is the starting price.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For composers with a small output (like Rott) the Isetta Kleinwagen was ideal. Rott's model had a special chamber for dynamite in case he should come across Brahms thumbing a ride. But Brahms had the dynamite idea too, and the rest is history.


----------

